# Nachtjagdgeschwader 1 Ju88 Nachtstart II. NJG 1_1



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice ones.


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2014)

doubtful this is NJG 1 but probably NJG 2 as they flew Ju's almost exclusively in 41-42


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2014)

I love that 3rd pic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nachtjagdgeschwader 1 Flugzeugführer II. NJG 1


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2014)

well the pics that come from ebay.de are incorrect as II./NJG 1 did not operate Ju 88's this early in the war. of interest a few pilots did operate He 219's late on.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2014)

The second set has a Do17.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep the first shot is of the Do. The second one seems to be of a Ju-88. The one seen in the background one is a Ju-88 too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Could it be pictures taken from an album from a member that ended up in NJG1?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep.. it could be.


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2014)

Snautzer yes that is feasible, wonder if something will pop later showing Bf 110G-4's of NJG 1 ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2014)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------

